# Chloe was due today.



## sewinmama (May 3, 2004)

Today was a rough day. Chloe was due today. everything in the world is going crazy. Work is crazy. The kids are crazy. I am crazy.

We lost her almost 2 months ago. I can't stop thinking about what "should" be and what isn't.

When does it start to get easier?

We put pink roses on her grave today.

I'm babbling. Sorry. I think my brain went on strike.

Hugs.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm sorry mama. I couldn't read and leave you with no one else to listen.








:


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I know it must be hard to be thinking about what should have been. I am so sorry you aren't holding a newborn today.









Allow yourself to be sad. These anniversary dates are tough, but this is part of the grieving process. You'll never forget, but with time it will become a bit easier.

Thinking of you.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry.
















Chloe


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I"m so sorry mama. I went back and looked at her picture. She's such a beautiful baby girl.

We're here anytime you need to "babble"


----------



## sewinmama (May 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone so much for being "there" for me. I don't know what I'd have done without such a great group of women willing to share their painful stories.

I cried at her grave. I haven't been able to cry in quite awhile. It was almost a relief. I've mostly been numb.

Thank you again!


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

You won't notice it getting easier, until one day you'll look back and wonder how you survived it all. One day at a time, you will get there.

Thinking of you, your family, and your Chloe. Take care.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry, sweetie









I'm right there with you on the rough days and wondering when it gets better. I feel like it just seems to be getting worse and worse. Those anniversaries are horrible.


----------



## co-op mama (Jun 20, 2006)

So sorry that you lost your Chloe (hugs) I'm glad that you felt better with some tears it must be so hard.

Love and light to you


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

-Angela


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh mama, I am so sorry


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
Hugs to you & your family.


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry. As evidenced by my post yesterday, there are still rough days, even years down the road, but I promise it does get easier with time. You may heal so slowly that you don't even realize it, then one day you will look back and realize that while it still hurts to think about it is not nearly as raw. Anniversaries are awful, I'm not going to lie to you, but it does get easier. Allow yourself to feel what you need to feel, order food in, stay in your pjs if you want to, put a movie in for the kids--make the day as easy on yourself as you can. Again, I'm so sorry


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry you have to feel this pain. None of us should. THinking of you and Chloe today.

I agree with Queencarr that while anniversaries are awful, over time they become a little less so . . . just like day by day things seem just as difficult as the day before, but one day you will look back (as Keri said) and realize you have survived despite the pain. One day, noone knows when, you will realize that you aren't sad *all* of the time. Until that day comes, let your feelings flow through you. Keeping them compartmentalized seems to only allow them to intensify.

Take care.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I am so sorry.









Today was our due date. It's been 4 months for us. I wish any of us could answer the when does it get easier question, but I'm afraid there's no easy answer.


----------

